# Photographer or your own pictures?



## dammitjanet10 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone!

  	How do you get the photographers to give you pictures of the brides' makeup?  Do you get them from the bride?  Or do you pay the photographer?  Or what?

  	Thanks!


----------



## LC (Mar 12, 2011)

contact the bride directly, i always give the bride about 6 weeks after their wedding, because their lives are hectic right after the wedding, not to mention the photographers usually take their sweet time getting the pictures back to the bride


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Mar 18, 2011)

This is how I assure that I get pictures from brides:
  	Do a "photo test" with the makeup. Tell her you want to see what its going to photograph like. She's going to want to know what she's going to come out looking like in her wedding photos. I save those pictures for myself. I don't post them or use them without their permission [you can get into trouble doing that], but if I'm working with another client and it would be helpful to use those photos for reference, I'll show the bride the relevant pictures.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 12, 2011)

I would strongly recommend writing this into your contract. This way you can determine the photo selection process as well as the time frame for delivery after the wedding. I also clarify in my contract how the photos may be used. If you intend to use them in your portfolio (online profiles included) you should be protected legally.

  	Some Bridal MUA are to forgiving to the bride. You are a business and if you don't set the terms and stick too them you can get walked all over. A bride would never eat the food but never pay the food service. Makeup artistry is no different.


----------

